# Bad news, folks



## vraiblonde

Tin Foil Hats Actually Make it Easier for the Government to Track Your Thoughts

It appears your hats will not only _not _protect you, but actually makes you more vulnerable.  But I could only be posting this so you'll take your hats off.  

Then there's the problem that most commercial foil isn't made of tin, anyway - it's made of aluminum.  So perhaps real tin would work, but I don't know where you'd find enough to make a hat out of.  Tin cans aren't even tin anymore.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Tin Foil Hats Actually Make it Easier for the Government to Track Your Thoughts
> 
> It appears your hats will not only _not _protect you, but actually makes you more vulnerable.  But I could only be posting this so you'll take your hats off.
> 
> Then there's the problem that most commercial foil isn't made of tin, anyway - it's made of aluminum.  So perhaps real tin would work, but I don't know where you'd find enough to make a hat out of.  Tin cans aren't even tin anymore.


----------



## glhs837

Actually, aluminum foil works great for blocking signals. Used it to test my car keys RFID chip. Two layers made it impossible to keep the car running, cart couldn't read the chip


----------



## PsyOps

[video=youtube;0cEHBNqHfCI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cEHBNqHfCI[/video]


----------



## MMDad

glhs837 said:


> Actually, aluminum foil works great for blocking signals. Used it to test my car keys RFID chip. Two layers made it impossible to keep the car running, cart couldn't read the chip



But it doesn't work the same since brain waves are not RF. Aluminum actually amplifies the signals and makes it easier to read. As Vrai said, real tin foil is very effective. At least that's what the voices say...

By the way, I heard that Snowden has revealed that Elf on a Shelf is the most effective program that NSA has ever developed.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> By the way, I heard that Snowden has revealed that Elf on a Shelf is the most effective program that NSA has ever developed.


----------



## edinsomd

vraiblonde said:


> Tin Foil Hats Actually Make it Easier for the Government to Track Your Thoughts
> 
> It appears your hats will not only _not _protect you, but actually makes you more vulnerable.  But I could only be posting this so you'll take your hats off.
> 
> Then there's the problem that most commercial foil isn't made of tin, anyway - it's made of aluminum.  So perhaps real tin would work, but I don't know where you'd find enough to make a hat out of.  Tin cans aren't even tin anymore.



You're not doing it right. 

http://www.stopabductions.com/


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Tin Foil Hats Actually Make it Easier for the Government to Track Your Thoughts
> 
> It appears your hats will not only _not _protect you, but actually makes you more vulnerable.  But I could only be posting this so you'll take your hats off.
> 
> Then there's the problem that most commercial foil isn't made of tin, anyway - it's made of aluminum.  So perhaps real tin would work, but I don't know where you'd find enough to make a hat out of.  Tin cans aren't even tin anymore.



Right but, for anyone old enough to remember TV's with antenna's, foil has long been used to help with reception so, I think the whole 'tin foil hat' thing was a joke within a joke to begin with. Someone seeing conspiracies everywhere, fearing his mind being read, putting on a tin foil hat to protect from that only the tin foil actually helps the gummint read your mind...

Wait. Maybe THAT was the conspiracy all along, the government tricking us into WEARING tin foil hats our of fear of them reading our minds knowing all along we'd buy into it because we buy into pretty much anything anyway and, thus, they got us to do their dirty work for them!!! 

So, that leaves only one real question; what do I know that they need to know and what would they be able to do with it if I was to fall for the tin foil hat gag in the first place??? Maybe they're not reading signals....maybe......they're sending them!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> View attachment 106083


----------

